# Bobcat's Workout Schedule



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Keep all the workout's we hold in here to avoid having several different threads or cluddering up the draft discussion thread


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Bobcats auditioned four draft candidates Thursday: Vanderbilt's Derrick Byars, Xavier's Justin Cage, Kansas State's Cartier Martin and Winthrop's Torrell Martin. None of those four is a prospect for the Bobcats' No. 8 overall pick. The Bobcats also have the No. 22 pick (from Toronto). They have no second-round pick in the June 28 draft.
> 
> Things should get more interesting Saturday, when the Bobcats bring in five more prospects, including Florida star Joakim Noah. Vincent anticipates working out about 28 prospects before the draft.


LINK


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

From Draft Express

Corey Brewer Bobcats Jun 13th Upcoming 
Julian Wright Bobcats Jun 13th Upcoming 
Thaddeus Young Bobcats Jun 13th Upcoming 
Jeff Green Bobcats Jun 13th Upcoming 
Major Wingate Bobcats Jun 13th Upcoming

Al Thornton Bobcats Date Unknown


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Battle of the SF's on the 13th. Is Wallace being shopped?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's a good question. Vincent may have the same philosophy as Bernie in that he thinks SG and SF are the same position. We can only hope that's not the case though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There aren't any good SG's,none of them worth the 8th pick.It looks to me as though Gerald is going to play a lot of SG next year.I guess we might trade the pick for a 2 guard since we aren't going to get one in the draft.It's more likely we take a chance on someone with 22,but I honestly don't know if any of those guys will be able to step into a starting lineup and help us,


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is from the newsobserver.com.I cut and pasted the relevant part,rest was about JR Smith's poor driving skills


NOAH PAYS BOBCATS A VISIT: Joakim Noah isn't putting much faith in the numerous NBA mock drafts, many of which have him going eighth overall to the Charlotte Bobcats. 
"I think mock drafts are a complete joke," said Noah, one of six players to work out Saturday for the Bobcats. "I have no idea who makes them. ... I think to me it's all a situation of what a team needs. I'd rather listen to the general manager, the guy who makes the pick." 
By all accounts the 6-foot-11, 232-pound Noah appears to be a good fit for the Bobcats, who have struggled to keep their big men healthy the last couple of years. 
Noah, a junior from Florida who entered the draft early, went through a 90-minute workout for the Bobcats on Saturday and new coach Sam Vincent had him shooting plenty of mid-range jump shots. 
"What we want to see is his offensive skills," Vincent said. "We want to see him in the post scoring. We want to see his shot from that mid-range area. That is what we're trying to get a feel for." Vincent called Noah a player who is "fundamentally sound."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Personally I am not in love with Noah.I sort of wonder if our front office has been so uniformly wrong that I am certain he'll suck if they like him.The marketing department will like him with his flaky personality and the wild hair...Ohh...I'm having a flashback and it's very unpleasant.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Charlotte Bobcats have a new coach, but apparently they have the same philosophy on pre-draft auditions:
> 
> Run them until they drop.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jared Dudley 
Carl Landry 
Marcus Williams
Chris Richard 

All came on the 15th


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Those guys would all be available at 22.Williams is probably the only one we'd really be interested in.Dudley has been impressing at the workouts,but he's not playing against NBA players in those workouts.Problem for anyone who drafts him will be that he shall have to match up with NBA forwards in the NBA.He just doesn't look like he's going to be able to IMO.SF's are going to be a lot quicker than him and power forwards are going to be a lot bigger and stronger...Most NBA forwards are going to have huge athletic advantages on him...I want no part of him even though he's a terrific college player.

Landry is an interesting guy.He sorts of compares to Paul Milsap as a physical specimen.He's undersized,but he's really strong and pretty quick.He could turn into a really great garbage player,but 22 seems a little high for him.Richard seems like a project,your prototypical raw athletic guy who hasn't done much to merit a first round selection.He's the sort of guy scouts like to project out two or three years.He's got a lot of physical tools,but who knows if he'll ever really learn to use them.It's basketball and not bodybuilding.

I really don't know that much about Marcus Williams,but he's had a really disappointing season and there are an awful lot of questions about his attitude.Since I have questions about his basketball ability based on very poor performance on the court this season the offcourt questions trouble me a lot more than they otherwise would.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lack of lottery level players being brought in is kind of disappointting me. I mean we've only brought in 2 or 3 players worth the #8 pick. Does this mean we're set on trading down or trading it for a veteran?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I begin to think that trading down or getting a vet would be the move.The trouble is that I just don't trust our front office either way.If we keep the pick I figure they'll blow it and if they trade it I figure they'll blow that too.I can't stand the thought of getting a guy like Noah who will come in here and maybe help us a little,but won't have any real impact.

We need a scorer.A shooting guard would be best,but we need a scorer one way or another.Thornton is the only guy I see who looks like a surefire NBA scorer and since I have no faith that our FO will see that they should trade the pick for a veteran scorer.

We could certainly use another big,especially a legit center,but Noah isn't getting any better and he's not that good right now.He's a lateral move with a pick where we need to get someone who can impact winning and losing.At best he replaces May's minutes in the rotation.Only while May produced some pretty efficient offense he is only giving us defense,rebounding and most likely very marginal offensive numbers.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brandan Wright
Jason Smith
Sean Williams

worked out today

LINK


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Aaron Brooks
Javaris Crittenton
Coby Karl
Julian Wright

came in this morning


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That list makes no sense unless we're thinking about trading down from 8.We won't take any of those guys there.Crittendon and Wright aren't likely to fall to 22.Karl and Brooks wouldn't be taken at 22(unless you go for the major reach)Karl is probably a late second/undrafted guy.I can't say about Brooks.I think he's kind of a chucker which would be typical of Oregon's style,but I don't remember a lot about him.

I don't know what it means,but our workouts have been rather puzzling to say the least.It's almost as though they've already decided on who they want at 8...or they've already decided to deal the pick.

If Sean Williams were there at 22 his talent would make him a decent pick,but god only knows if he can keep his head straight.It would be a definite gamble.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Vincent said something along the lines of I don't get to pick who we bring in the scouting department does all of that and that he doesn't have a decision on who we pick he just has to fit the players they pick into his scheme. Seems kind of dumb to me

I can't Sean Williams even being an option he might be worth the pick but I doubt Johnson wants to mess with the controversy that would come from all the mad fans


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Marcus Williams
Alando Tucker
Arron Afflalo

came today. 

and Jeff Green canceled a workout with us so we probably won't pick him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Again with the weird workouts.Tucker is a shooting guard,but he can't shoot to save his life.Taking him at 22 would be one of biggest reachs in recent history.Affaflo(sic?) I don't really know,but he's more like likely to be drafted in the second round.He's sort of a combo guard I think,and an erratic one at UCLA.Only we have no second round pick.The guys we need to look at for 22 are Rudy Fernandez and the Italian Marco Bellinelli.I am afraid that Rudy will be gone.I understand he really impressed in Orlando.He's only 22 and he's done really well in the ACB.Generally speaking if a young guy can play in the ACB he's going to do fairly well in the NBA.I am not so certain about the Italian,but he's a pretty fair prospect and at 22 he'd be worth a shot if there aren't any better two's around.

The more I hear about our workouts the more I begin to question the competence of our personell people.Bring in some people who might actually deserve to be selected where you pick for god's sake.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nick Young
Morris Almond
Jared Jordan
Ron Lewis

in today LINK

More players that don't really make any sense for the 8th pick. We have to be trading out


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ron Lewis...Ohio State?I don't know who that is.Nick Young makes sense if the rumor about swapping our pick for Philly's (12th) were true.I don't know what it is Philly was supposed to give us,but that's exactly the place you'd want to move if you wanted Nick Young.The Hornets are pretty sure to take either him or Al Thornton at 13.If we traded down to 12 that's the exact same choice we'd have if Thornton hasn't gone earlier.


----------

